# Downton Abbey-Masterpiece Theatre



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've just become hooked, watching on Hulu..has anyone else watched it?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Me! I've never been big on period dramas but I am eagerly awaiting season 2!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Love, love, love this series! Glorious costumes and wonderful acting.


----------

